# Which bloodline is this?



## Lotus (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi, 
I am really new to this whole "pedigree" business. I'm trying to get myself educated with the German Shepherd breed. I got in touch with an AKC registered breeder and she says these two are Working Champion Line dogs. I have the parents' AKC registration numbers, but I can't really find what bloodline they are... I guess that's not how the search works. I am assuming if I want to know then I have to purchase the pedigree papers?

Anyways this is their litter. 6 of them already sold including the all blacks.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Without a pedigree it's tough to tell. But they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lotus (Apr 16, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> Without a pedigree it's tough to tell. But they are gorgeous!!!


I heard some pros can tell by coloring and posture. I have no idea tho


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Lotus said:


> I heard some pros can tell by coloring and posture. I have no idea tho


Nope! People can have a guess (some more accurate than others), but without a pedigree it's impossible to know for sure.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Do you have the parents' registered names?


----------



## Lotus (Apr 16, 2013)

Emoore said:


> Do you have the parents' registered names?


It's nothing fancy. Sire Kyler II and Dam Jetta Jade II.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

If you are interested in purchasing, the breeder should show you the pedigree. It's not like they are a big secret.

The AKC doesn't register breeders, they register dogs. So if this person referred to themselves as an "AKC registered breeder," they are not being accurate.

"Working Champion Line" is a meaningless phrase. There are working lines, and there are show lines. Maybe she meant that they had working line dogs who had also championed in the pedigree? Lots of unknowns and not enough info to say anything.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Jun 20, 2011)

If you told us who the breeder is we may be able to help you better. Esp if they have a website.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Didn't you just purchase a puppy in July?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I cannot find those dogs in the AKC database. Are you sure they are AKC registered? What are their registration numbers?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Liesje said:


> I cannot find those dogs in the AKC database. Are you sure they are AKC registered? What are their registration numbers?


 I couldn't find them either but I thought it was just me. I also couldn't find them on the OFA website, which is a concern. 
A kennel name would be helpful.


----------



## Lotus (Apr 16, 2013)

Sabis mom said:


> I couldn't find them either but I thought it was just me. I also couldn't find them on the OFA website, which is a concern.
> A kennel name would be helpful.





Liesje said:


> I cannot find those dogs in the AKC database. Are you sure they are AKC registered? What are their registration numbers?


I managed to find them via their AKC registration numbers. It doesn't state their bloodline but they are German Shepherd dogs. 



Sunflowers said:


> Didn't you just purchase a puppy in July?


Yes I did, he's living with my family!  Thanks for noticing.



Kaimeju said:


> The AKC doesn't register breeders, they register dogs. So if this person referred to themselves as an "AKC registered breeder," they are not being accurate.
> 
> "Working Champion Line" is a meaningless phrase. There are working lines, and there are show lines. Maybe she meant that they had working line dogs who had also championed in the pedigree? Lots of unknowns and not enough info to say anything.


Sorry, I didn't word it correctly. She didn't refer herself to anything. By "AKC registered breeder" I meant that her dogs are AKC registered and she's the breeder of AKC dogs. Haha. 
I didn't know so much of the "CHAMPION" working line.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> I managed to find them via their AKC registration numbers. It doesn't state their bloodline but they are German Shepherd dogs.


The registration papers or the pedigree will not state the bloodlines - what it will give you are registered names of the ancestry. Experienced people may recognize the names of the dogs or the kennel names (if the kennel names are part of the dog's name), and may know what bloodlines those dogs come from. 

Can you post the pedigrees here? It might help.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

or post the registration numbers...people will be able to help identify the line then, once they can see the dog's pedigree.


----------



## Lotus (Apr 16, 2013)

d4lilbitz said:


> or post the registration numbers...people will be able to help identify the line then, once they can see the dog's pedigree.


Sorry for the late reply folks!

Sire: Kyler II ~ DN25481605
Dam: Jetta Jade II ~ DN29233609


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Probably what is commonly referred to as "pet lines" here. They have the look of working line, but no way to tell which one. The names aren't in pedigree database and without a 3+ generation pedigree to see what is behind these dogs and what kind of kennels they came from, there's no way to know.

Just by their names though you can probably just assume pets. They're neither American or German naming convention.


----------



## Lotus (Apr 16, 2013)

martemchik said:


> Probably what is commonly referred to as "pet lines" here. They have the look of working line, but no way to tell which one. The names aren't in pedigree database and without a 3+ generation pedigree to see what is behind these dogs and what kind of kennels they came from, there's no way to know.
> 
> Just by their names though you can probably just assume pets. They're neither American or German naming convention.


Yea I'm trying to learn about the bloodlines and working/show lines. I just started figuring out what pedigrees were. They are pets and do some personal protection at home.


----------



## Aztec (Dec 27, 2014)

Take a look at the web pages linked here. Remember you are looking for an animal that will hopefully live with you for over a decade--take your time. Breeder Directory - German Shepherd Guide


----------

